# ICD-10 Insertion of contraceptive implant



## lwatts1 (Nov 21, 2014)

Family planning payer(s) dealing with challenge of mapping V25.5 Insertion of implantable subdermal contraceptive as ICD-10 failed to include a code. This is different than Z30.49 which is surveillance of other contraceptives. We are wondering what other states, programs, payers have found to be the most appropriated until CMS is able to add more ICD-10 codes.


----------

